# 97110 & 97140 bundling together (inclusive to each other)



## HeatherRose1122 (Apr 27, 2017)

Has anyone come across an issue with 97110 & 97140 bundling together (one being inclusive to the other).  We are experiencing this issue with multiple insurance carriers here in NJ/PA.  I was wondering if anyone had an pointers on how to rectify this situation as we have had no luck in getting the claims reprocess and accordingly is CCI edits these claims should not be bundling together.  Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 27, 2017)

Are you including modifier 59 to show that they are separate modalities. It could be custom payer edits that go above and beyond NCCI


----------

